# Fish Tacos



## victoriaallman (Mar 25, 2011)

I absolutely fell in love with this recipe for fish tacos










The recipe is found on my blog at: http://www.victoriaallman.com/blog/2011/01/31/15-cruising-the-coast-san-diego


----------

